# What is the deal with fruit? (m)



## MEYoung (Apr 26, 2004)

We just bought a bunch of fresh fruit at the store tonight, in addition to some we got the other day (we're trying to eat healthier these days). So we have bananas, strawberries, oranges, apples, grapes, cantaloupe, and watermelon - I think that's all. So is fruit good or bad for IBS-D? Does it make D worse? Are some fruits better than others?I've been snacking on it all night - especially the strawberries - yum! - and I hate to think I might pay for it tomorrow morning.Mary


----------



## I'll B Snookered (Apr 9, 2004)

Bananas are constipating for many of us with C. The citrus fruits could hurt the D, though.


----------



## rarr (Nov 2, 2003)

I am a huge banana eater...but I can only handle 1/2 earlier in the day and the other 1/2 later in the day. I eat Mangoes regularly which tend to agree w/ me all of the time.I love strawberries as well, but have to be careful b/c too many means I'll be stuck in the bathroom for the rest of the night. All berries have more insoluble fiber(not easy to digest for use IBS-ers) than soluble fiber..so it's always good to be careful with any kind of berry...try adding them to rice cereal w/ soy or skim milk (depending on what you can handle) or eat with rice cakes...whenever you can base your snack w/ good soluble fiber then add in the fruit..this helps significantly with digestion.Just don't over-do it with your fruit intake and you should be okay.Oranges have never agreed w/ me tho'...so I def' stay away from those!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Generally, when people (any people) consume large quantities of fresh produce, especially fruits, it can loosen the stools.The bigges offenders in that tend to be apples, pears, peaches (and all the peach like fruits like nectariens, apricots) cherries and plums (prunes) because they contain goodly amounts of sorbitol (a sugar alcohol used in sugar free gums).Cooking these fruits reduces the sorbitol.Your mileage may vary. How much these things effect any given individual can be highly variable. Even amoung IBS-Ders.Bananas are on the list of what to eat after an acute bout of diarrhea, so tend to be OK.K.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

if you are a fructose malabsorber then fruits, veggies, juices, pop, wheat could lead to D.for the basics of FI: http://www.uihc.uiowa.edu/FRUCTOSE/index.htm How fructose intolerance is an nder recognized problem : http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...t_uids=12818280 For an idea of the fructose content in foods: http://www.uihc.uiowa.edu/FRUCTOSE/DietBasics.htm


----------



## Ems (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi,Bananas give me acid reflux immediately. Acidic fruits also give me problems. Mainly it's the fibre and sugars in fruits that aggravates my IBS-D. I compensate for my lack of fruit with non fibreous veg. I had my food analysed and I eat twice as many vitamins as I need to and that is a diet without fruit.Ems


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

David, I've studied alternative medicine for 4+ years now, and since starting to deal with IBS in early 2000, have sunk a small fortune into trying practically every kind of herbal product and alternative therapy known to Man. In the couple days of using Xango 1 ounce three times a day i've already started to notice changes. The most overt seems to be a burst of energy, that has gradually become more sustained. The first time I drank Xango, I noticed it almost immediately made my gut feel more 'relaxed' and less irritated. Today I had several BM's (unusual for me) and feel very pleasantly 'empty' now (my LGS/IBS seems to revolve around bloating and a feeling of incomplete evacuation. What say you?). In addition to xango I have been using products by Dr. Sebi (you probably have not heard of this man, he is however a famous herbal healer - drsebi.com - his herbal treatments are based on the concept of getting mucous out of the body... did you know IBS has also been called 'mucous colitis'?). Thru the use of his products I have achieved a small measure of results; combining his herbals with Xango seems to produce a synergistic effect of making the extricating of the mucous from my body/intestinal tract that much more expedient. The Xango seems to be making me very regular and have more 'normal' movements whilst the Sebi products dig more and more excess mucous out of me- today alone I made noticeable progress. One belief is that the overproduction of mucous by the body is a result of over-acidification of the tissues and digestive tract, so the body tries to deal with a bad situation the best it can. No doubt the Xango would be excellent by itself, but i'm hoping that using both will be an effective solution! Regarding the energy boost, I've never used anything like this before that produces such a noticeable spike in energy. This may sound a bit corny, but the effect seems almost 'magical'. Such overt effects must produce extra longevity, correct? Anyway, thanks for turning me on to Xango and I look forward to the days ahead with much anticipation and hope! This is a letter from a person in the U.S.Thx


----------



## Oak (May 31, 2004)

strawberriesapplespearsgrapesmelonorangeslemons+more







bad bloating and gas had grapes earlier on and my stomach is making me pay


----------



## 14681 (Apr 23, 2005)

This message is for GONOWOFTEN. I am also taking Dr. Sebi products and I am seeing some results but it has not cured me of my disease as he promised. Please email me at blackbox1142###hotmail.com and tell me of your experience. Was it successful for you? I have been on his medications for 9 months and am being financially drained. How long have you used Dr. Sebi's products? PLeeeease email me I am in a jam. Thatnks a lot


----------

